# Грыжа L5-S1. Прошу совета



## Adamand89 (26 Ноя 2018)

Всем Добрый день! Я спортсмен занимаюсь кикбоксингом и мма, недавно при подготовке к чемпионату России , делал упражнение становая тяга, щелкнуло в пояснице и мышцы спазмировались, спазм прошел через 3 дня , я по настоянию тренера сделал МРТ , оказываеться у меня грыжа L5-S1 6,8 мм, кто с этим сталкивался? На сколько придеться прекратить занятия спортом? Как лечиться? Пожалуйста помогите советом!


----------



## La murr (26 Ноя 2018)

@Adamand89, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

